# Clear Glass Dropper Bottles



## Naeem_M

Hi guys

Anyone know where I could get 30ml clear glass dropper bottles? I've searched and searched and come up short.

If anyone knows, please give me a shout ️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenyZA

Westpack in Zambezi (PTA) has dripper bottles but it's brown glass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imperator

Naeem_M said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Anyone know where I could get 30ml clear glass dropper bottles? I've searched and searched and come up short.
> 
> If anyone knows, please give me a shout ️
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



http://www.bmseducation.co.za/index.php/catalogsearch/result/?q=30ml

Haven't bought them before and I know they don't have child proof caps.


----------



## Naeem_M

Thanks guys. Yeah, child proof is a must and prefer clear. I'll keep checking around and let you guys know if I do find em 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Naeem_M

bump! 

If not in SA ... who would be a good option for importing?


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa

Naeem_M said:


> bump!
> 
> If not in SA ... who would be a good option for importing?



Fasttech might be what you need here...
https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10008913/1977904-empty-glass-round-dropper-bottle-for-e-liquids
Not sure if it's childproof though

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## JW Flynn

https://www.fasttech.com/products/3021/10008913/4375303

The c type has a much nicer tip on the dipper and I like the color options

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Yeah fasttech seems best option. It seems impossible to even get pointed pipettes locally in SA.


----------



## Switchy

i just clean and aerate my bottles from previous liquids.
Especially if its for DIY

You will however struggle to find the clear glass bottles locally.
http://www.dalgen.co.za/pages/4763/imported-homeopathic-dropper-bottles
Locally and looks more promising: ttp://www.mocopack.co.za/pharmaceutical.html


----------



## Naeem_M

Thanks so much all. Sorry for my late response. Seems I'll place an order with FastTech. Got some 30ML plastic HDPE dripper bottles for now. I'll be sure to let all know if I do come across the right bottles locally!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Have moved this for you to "who has stock" @Naeem_M 
Maybe one of the vendors can help you out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alexander Scott

Naeem_M said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Anyone know where I could get 30ml clear glass dropper bottles? I've searched and searched and come up short.
> 
> If anyone knows, please give me a shout ️
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hey Naeem, you can PM me if you want 30ml clear glass dropper bottles with child and tamper proof caps. Sounds like this is what you want?
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Alexander Scott said:


> Hey Naeem, you can PM me if you want 30ml clear glass dropper bottles with child and tamper proof caps. Sounds like this is what you want?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How much are these? @Alexander Scott

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Naeem_M

Just an update from my side. I have it on good authority that the likes of Mocopak, Bonpak etc will soon be stocking these glass dropper bottles. They won't be using those slightly curved droppers, but rather the straight dropper we're all used to so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------

